# Maggi - but not in a packet!



## sugarsnap (Jan 29, 2013)

Hello - first post!
So last night i made a maggi so juicy, and wondered, how i would achieve he same without having to buy the packet.

So im guessing, a casserole dish?  Or just a covered dish.

Chuck in sliced meat / chicken.  Chuck in veggies.

What about the saucieness?  

I have loads of herbs and spices, so....would lobbing in a load of these make the same thing.. in fact - is there a seasoning forum??

I basically want to be able to just make a load of meat and veggies in a tasty sauce that i can stick on rice, or with wedges etc. Just like the maggi ones, but my own ones. 

Or do a casserole dish of chicken and spring onions, honey and soy. Or pork in a cider-ey sauce.

I think what im getting at is - how do i make these sauces, do you use water as a base, then pour in the herbs?  It cant be as hard as i think.  I think i need a herb lesson in complimenting different meats.  

Can anyone help out / point me in the right direction?

Thank you


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 29, 2013)

sugarsnap said:


> Hello - first post!
> So last night i made a maggi so juicy, and wondered, how i would achieve he same without having to buy the packet.
> 
> So im guessing, a casserole dish?  Or just a covered dish.
> ...



Hi, and welcome to DC  I'm not sure what maggi is, other than the seasoning. There is a Sauces & Marinades forum and an Herbs & Spices forum, both under More Foods.

There are several ways to make sauces. Many people use beef or chicken stock as a base, as they're more flavorful than water. 

Here's one example: Cut meat and veggies into chunks. Sprinkle with salt and pepper to taste; brown meat in oil in an oven-proof dish; an enameled cast iron or stainless steel pot works well. Remove meat to a plate. 

Brown veggies in the pot. Add 1-2 cups beef or chicken stock (homemade or from a soup base), 1/4 cup wine if desired, and herbs or spices of choice, depending on the flavor you want to achieve. Bring liquid to a boil and use a wooden spatula to scrape up the browned bits in the bottom of the pan - this is called fond and has a lot of flavor. Return meat to the pot, reduce heat to simmer and cook until meat is done. If you're using a tougher cut, like shoulder, put the pot in a preheated 350F oven for an hour or so.

You can also thicken the sauce by adding flour to the browned veggies and stirring for a few minutes till the floury taste cooks out. Or you can add a mixture (slurry) of 2 tsp. cornstarch and 2 tbsp. water later in the process to thicken. 

If you have more questions, feel free to ask  hth.


----------



## Addie (Jan 29, 2013)

If I am not mistaken, Maggi is a brand name seasoning packet similar to bouillon cubes only in powder form. High in salt like the cubes. If you are searching to increase the flavor of the chicken or beef, then I would suggest you use stock or broth that you can buy in any grocery store. Then reduce it. That way you control the salt. Since you are looking to create your own flavors, then you can make your own stock or broth with left over bones, and  parts of the meat that you have trimmed off and frozen for future use. 

And welcome to DC. A fun and very helpful place to come to.


----------



## sugarsnap (Jan 29, 2013)

Thank you so much for the replies 

The maggi i used was a season in the bag -type thing.  You  put all your pieces in an oven bag, shake on the powder seasoning and then it cooks and comes out all juicey so the bag acts like a lidded caserole dish i suppose. 

I will check out the other forums right now! 

Thanks so much
x


----------



## Josie1945 (Jan 29, 2013)

Welcome to DC.

Josie


----------



## frenchguycooking (Mar 29, 2013)

Hello there 

I think that some ingredients of Maggi sauce could be :
( I put somme stars on the ingredients i would definitely see) 
- soy sauce, fermented soya
- beef stock ***
- chicken stock
- heavy (strong smell) herbs like : rosemary, thyme, oregano
- spices : cumin, cinnamon, nutmeg***, ground cloves***

You could use "Molasses" to thicken it and to sweeten it. (Really hope that the english words I choose are correct...)

See you around,


----------



## Kylie1969 (Apr 12, 2013)

Welcome to DC sugarsnap


----------

